# Divergent Series Mega Combo-Pack Giveaway Contest Entry Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Home Theater Shack is proud to announce an exciting 4K Ultra HD and Blu-ray Giveaway Contest featuring THREE brand-new copies of Lionsgate’s hit Divergent movies. One lucky winner will win one 4K Ultra HD / Blu-ray Combo-pack copy of *Divergent*, *The Divergent Series: Insurgent*, and The Divergent Series: Allegiant... that's a total of three killer movies in one contest!

*Entry qualification is plain and simple: You must be a member of Home Theater Shack (must be member as of July 1, 2016) and live in the Continental U.S. 

If you fulfill those qualifications, then simply type "IN" below and you're entered!

The contest runs from Jul 7, 2016 through 8AM EST July 14, 2016 (drawing and winner announcement will take place on July 14, 2016). Make sure you check-in with us the following day for our big summer Giveaway announcement with our great friends at OPPO!

Thanks to all of our members (new and old) and good luck! :T*​ 

To discuss this contest, click here!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

IN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spidacat (Nov 21, 2015)

In


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

IN


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

IN


----------



## FulshearBrandon (Jun 1, 2016)

IN


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

IN

And thanks to HTS & Lions Gate for another great giveaway!

Next giveaway from OPPO...could it be their much anticipated 4K Player!!!


----------



## Southwest One (Sep 29, 2014)

In


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

IN


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

In!


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh, I am so . . .

IN

Does that count? :wink2:


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

IN

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakeia Rieux (Jul 12, 2016)

IN


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

In


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

in


----------



## Cal68 (Jun 27, 2016)

IN

Cal68


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Thread is closed for drawing.


----------

